# Tìm mua chum ngâm rượu chuẩn ở đâu tam điệp- ninh bình?



## ecoceramic (29/3/22)

Vùng đất cố đô Ninh Bình nổi tiếng với phong cảnh hữu tình, ẩm thực đặc sắc với dê núi và rượu Kim Sơn. Nổi tiếng với độ thơm ngon và độ “nặng”, rượu Kim Sơn khiến bao người say mê và nhất định muốn chinh phục. Để có một bình rượu ngon và chuẩn, việc lựa chọn chum sành ngâm rượu tại Ninh Bình vô cùng quan trọng!

Rượu Kim Sơn thơm, ngon và đầy chất men!
Chum rượu Kim Sơn trong vắt, khoảng 40 độ mà cứ dịu êm thơm thảo. Chính cái dịu này khiến bao người say lúc nào không hay.
​Kim Sơn vốn là một huyện miền biển duy nhất của tỉnh Ninh Bình, cũng nổi tiếng cả nước khi cùng một số địa phương khác đầu tiên đạt năng suất lúa 5 tấn/ha. Chính vì thế, nghề nấu rượu trở thành một trong các nghề truyền thống. Tại Kim sơn, các làng nấu rượu truyền thống rất nhiều: Hòa Lạc, Ứng Luật, Lai Thành… trong đó nấu rượu nhiều nhất và nổi tiếng nhất là Lai Thành.






Một mẻ rượu Kim Sơn chỉ khoảng 5 – 11 lít, không nhiều nhưng độ ngon miễn chê. Để có một mẻ rượu ngon, nguyên liệu sử dụng bao gồm lúa nếp, men, nước và không thể thiếu là kinh nghiệm người làm:

Lúa nếp gặt về phơi khô, hong sạch và cho vào chum bảo quản. Men rượu được làm bởi những gia đình có kinh nghiệm lâu đời, có gia thêm các dược liệu giúp thông khí huyết, diệt khuẩn.

Tay nghề nấu rượu rất quan trọng để bảo quản, ủ rượu trong điều kiện thời tiết và môi trường khác nhau. Rượu Kim Sơn ngon phải kết hợp nhiều yếu tố, trong đó có nước nấu rượu.

Món rượu Kim Sơn thường có nồng độ cao, trong suốt, bọt tăm rượu càng to thì độ rượu càng cao. Trước đây, rượu được đựng trong các chum rượu bằng sành hoặc các vò đất nút lá chuối khô, tạo nên mùi thơm và êm dịu. Càng để lâu, rượu Kim Sơn càng ngon, mùi hương nếp ngào ngạt lan tỏa khắp phòng quyến rũ những người sành rượu.

Bên cạnh đó, rượu Kim Sơn ngày càng nổi tiếng không chỉ vì độ ngon mà còn tốt cho sức khỏe khi được ngâm với rắn, tắc kè, sao biển, bìm bịp… Một bình rượu ngâm Kim Sơn đặc sắc và thực sự chất lượng khi có một chiếc chum phù hợp.

Chum ngâm rượu Kim Sơn như thế nào thì phù hợp?
Độ rượu Kim Sơn khoảng 40 độ, khá cao đối với những người có tửu lượng khá. Ngoài ra, rượu mới nấu thông thường có hơi “gai” gây đau đầu khi uống. Đồng thời, để tăng cường tác dụng cho sức khỏe, người dân thường lựa chọn ngâm rượu trong chum sành.

Các bình ngâm rượu bằng sành được lựa chọn để ngâm rượu cần đáp ứng khá nhiều yêu cầu:

Chum không tráng men: Hiện nay, có chum tráng men và chum không tráng men. Trong đó, chum không tráng men mới có khả năng lọc bỏ andehit (chất gây “gai” rượu).
Sử dụng nguyên liệu là đất sét tinh tuyển, chuẩn của làng gốm Bát Tràng. Có như vậy, thành chum mới đảm bảo độ xốp để thẩm thấu andehit ra ngoài tốt hơn.
Đảm bảo nung đủ nhiệt. Chum sành cần được nung đủ nhiệt độ tối thiểu 1.200 độ C để khử hoàn toàn tạp chất và kim loại nặng, tránh ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng rượu.


>>> Xem thêm: Chum sành ngâm rượu tại Ninh Bình cho chén rượu Kim Sơn thêm cay nồng!


----------

